
Iqbal Gandham on: Generating B2B and B2C leads systematically - swombat
http://swombat.com/2011/2/22/iqbal-gandham-generating-b2b-and-b2c-leads-systematically
======
baselogic
_We tend to network at events where we feel comfortable. Unfortunately these
events are rarely places where our customers are._

I wish someone had shared that insight with me years ago.

